
Ask HN: What is the performance of CPUs post-Meltdown/Spectre - steven2012
I was going to buy a new computer just as Meltdown&#x2F;Spectre came out, so I put my purchase on hold.  6 months later, I&#x27;m wondering what the status of the &quot;fixes&quot; did. My understanding is that performance across the board was hit via OS patches, but no one seems to be talking about this anymore.<p>Will new CPUs be immune to this problem or is it something that can never be fixed, and in order to be immune to this, we just have to accept a decrease in performance?
======
navjack27
There are no CPUs from Intel that have fixes in silicon yet.

The effects on performance are nothing to worry about. You can disable the
fixes if you want to and that's what I do with my 8700k. Inspectre is the tool
for that. Drive IO is marginally effected. Not really noticable.

